

Feedback on my web app: Compare Places - simoncoggins

I'm looking to get some feedback on a map comparison site I've just built:<p>http://www.compare-places.com/<p>In particular I'm interested in your thoughts on the interface:<p>Is it clear how it works?
If not, what didn't make sense?
Do you find it easy to use?
Any features that you'd like to see added?<p>At present it doesn't really have a purpose other than as a learning tool. I'd be interested in any thoughts on what people could use it for.<p>It's just a side project, so I'm not intending to try to make money off it.<p>At the moment it uses Slinkset to facilitate map sharing. I'd like to streamline this process so it can all be done from the main page.
======
pedalpete
The interface is clear enough, and I think you've done a good job with the
demos. the demos don't scroll, so they went off the page and I couldn't see
them all

